# Anonymous schlägt zurück



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Februar 2011)

*Anonymous schlägt zurück*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ein Image von Anonymous verkündet dem verdutzten Surfer stolz den Hack der grade besuchten Website)​*
Mitglieder der Gruppierung Anonymous wehren sich erfolgreich gegen sie verfolgende Sicherheitsunternehmen
*
Heute wurde bekannt, dass Mitglieder der Anonymous-Bewegung ihren Häschern ein ihnen eigenes Schnippchen geschlagen haben. 

"Anons" haben sich kurzerhand root-Zugriff auf Website und Mailserver  der gegen sie ermittelnden Firma HBGary Federal verschafft und so die  Jäger zu den Gejagten gemacht. Nebst dem Zugriff auf 60.000 brisante  interne EMails (welche teils direkt als Torrent-Datei bei Pirate Bay  landeten) welche u.a. die Finanzdaten der Firma beeinhalten wurde die Frontseite der Sicherheitsfirma mit einer  Presseerklärung von Anonymous versehen, in der der "Sicherheitsfirma"  vorgehalten wurde wie unsicher sie selber in Wahrheit ist und dass ihre  "Recherchen" über Mitglieder von Anonymous im Grunde durch jeden  erledigt werden können der IRC bedienen kann. Ferner sei neben dem  vermutlichen Anonymous-Führer "Q" - den die Sicherheitsfirma als solchen  überführt haben will und Informationen dem FBI zukommen lassen wollte -  auch der stellvertretende Führer Justin Bieber untergetaucht. Des  Weiteren seien die Anons amüsiert darüber dass jemand meine er könnte  die PR-Trommel für sich rühren indem er gegen sie öffentlichkeitswirksam  ermittle.

Der Gegenschlag wird "analysiert" mit den Worten (O-Ton): “You’ve tried  to bite at the Anonymous hand, and now the Anonymous hand is b1tch-slapping you in the face.” (Original mit i statt 1) Inzwischen verhandelt die Firma kleinlaut mit den Hackern, da die kopierten internen E-Mails mehrere Millionen Dollar wert seien. Des Weiteren wurde der Twitter-Account des CEOs der Firma, Aaron Barr, geknackt und über diesen dessen Anschrift und Sozialversicherungsnummer verbreitet.
Derartige (für eine auf IT-Sicherheit spezialisierte Firma garantiert  finanziell desaströse) Demütigungen sind dabei typisch für Mitglieder  von Anonymous, die aus derartigen Aktionen "Lulz" generieren, dem Sinn  und Zweck von Anonymous: Lulz generieren für seine Mitglieder.  Betrachtet man "wen" Anonymous hier derart hart getroffen hat so ist  anzunehmen dass die Mitglieder sich bereits selber feiern, da hier die  höchste Sieges-Form für diese erreicht wurde, der "Epic Win".
Man darf gespannt sein, was sich daraus noch alles ergeben wird.
*Wie kam es zu der Verfolgung von Anonymous?   /Hintergrund*

Bei der Ende letzten Jahres aufbrandenden Affäre rund um die  Veröffentlichung von geheimen US-Botschaftsdepeschen durch die  Enthüllungsplattform Wikileaks enflammten in kürzester Zeit mehrere  Nebenkriegsschauplätze, einer davon war die - vermeintlich -  obrigkeitshörige Reaktion bekannter Grossunternehmen wie PayPal oder  Visa, welche - möglicherweise auf Anordnung der US-Administration - nach  und nach die Zusammenarbeit mit Wikileaks aufkündigten und so die  Plattform finanziell ausbluten sollte. Fairerweise muss dazu gesagt werden dass politischer Einfluss nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte, auch wenn das Argument, dass dies angesichts der Situation naheliegend ist, durchaus gewichtig ist.
Dies wurde - zu Recht - als Eingriff in die Informations- und  Pressefreiheit und in die ureigenen Gesetze des Internets selbst  gesehen. Da staatlicher Einfluss bei diesen Geschäftsentscheidungen nur  bedingt nachgewiesen werden kann richtete sich der Protest gegen die  Unternehmen selbst, die medial und faktisch beachtenswerteste Reaktion  geschah durch die Internetgruppierung "Anonymous", einem netzbekannten,  losen Zusammenschluss von Computerexperten - oder wie böse Zungen  behaupten: Leuten mit zu viel Zeit und abartigem Humor die über alles  lachen (was Teile der nichthierarchischen Gruppierung sogar selber sagen,  schliesslich kann jeder der will ein "Anon" sein). Der "Protest"  gestaltete sich derweil als eine Reihe von konzentrierten Anfragen auf  die Serverinfrastruktur der Unternehmen, so genannte Distributed Denial  of Service-Attacken (DDoS), bei denen die Server dem Ansturm nicht mehr herr werden und den ordnungsgemässen Dienst quittieren. Die Aktion  glückte auch deswegen weil Programme wie L.O.I.C. (Low Orbit Ion Cannon,  ein Programm mit dem der eigene Rechner freiwillig Teil eines Botnetzes  wird und sich einem gerichteten Angriff ferngesteuert anschliessen  kann) gruppenintern promotet wurden, damit auch weniger  computerversierte Anons oder Sympathisanten teilnehmen konnten. Die  Server der besagten Unternehmen quittierten unter dem Ansturm den  Dienst, was für Nichterreichbarkeit durch Kunden und damit massive  Umsatzausfälle sorgte, da mitten in der Vorweihnachtszeit geschehen.
Nun blieb diese Aktion natürlich nicht ohne strafrechtliche Folgen, da  DDoS-Attacken unter Strafe stehen, in letzter Zeit hörte man daher öfter  von vereinzelten Festnahmen von Mitgliedern von Anonymous, denen  nachgewiesen werden konnte dass sie an den Angriffen beteiligt waren,  dies geschah teils auch durch die Beteiligung privater  Sicherheits/IT-Firmen.
Quelle: Anonymous Hacks Security Firm Investigating It; Releases E-mail | Threat Level | Wired.com


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Gefällt mir was die da zu Stande bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Super News. Danke 

EDIT:

Nicht mal nen Pool hat der  und Hecken schneiden könnte er auch mal wieder


----------



## knuffbiber (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Sowas treibt einem doch ein leicht schadenfrohes Lächeln auf die Lippen


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

ich finde es immer wieder lustig wie unsicher doch das Internet ist, wenn die jetzt noch ein paar 100.000€ rausschlagen können das wäre dann der absolute Obergau! vehlt nur noch das die nicht mal hinter kommen von wo aus die gehackt haben oder die Kohle dann spurlos weg ist.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Die Anonymous sind die Robin Hood`s des Jahres 2011, die wollen also wirklich Millionen Wert sein die internen E-Mails? Wahrscheinlich nur ein Trick um an die Hacker ran zu kommen. Sonst mehr als nur peinlich. Es bleibt also spannend. Gruß


----------



## KOF328 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Mmn eine echt geile aktion die die Anon leute da durchziehen


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Die Anonymous sind die Robin Hood`s des Jahres 2011, die wollen also wirklich Millionen Wert sein die internen E-Mails? Wahrscheinlich nur ein Trick um an die Hacker ran zu kommen. Sonst mehr als nur peinlich. Es bleibt also spannend. Gruß




Nein, die eMails nicht, aber die Bankdaten.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> 60.000 brisante interne EMails (welche teils direkt als Torrent-Datei bei Pirate bay landeten)


 


Wei geil ist das den. 
Supergetippt ey


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Die Anonymous sind die Robin Hood`s des Jahres 2011, die wollen also wirklich Millionen Wert sein die internen E-Mails? Wahrscheinlich nur ein Trick um an die Hacker ran zu kommen. Sonst mehr als nur peinlich. Es bleibt also spannend. Gruß


Aus der Quelle:

"Hoglund, Barr and Hoglund’s wife Penny, president of HBGary, tried to  negotiate with the hackers via phone and chats to get the company’s data  taken down, stating that Hoglund’s e-mails shouldn’t be exposed because  he has little to do with HBGary Federal and that disclosure of *some of  the data would cost his company millions of dollars*."


----------



## Freestyler808 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

deine News sind immer sehr lesenswert


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Oh, danke für das Lob.


----------



## .Mac (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Super geschrieben, mein Grinsen wurde von Zeile zu Zeile größer.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



.Mac schrieb:


> Super geschrieben, mein Grinsen wurde von Zeile zu Zeile größer.



*sign*


----------



## maxe (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Tja ich denke die Aktion hat der Firma sowieso Millionen gekostet, denn wer beauftragt schon eine Sicherheitsfirma, die sich selbst nicht ausreichend schützen kann? 
Auf alle Fälle ne gewagte Aktion von den Anons, so kann mans den anderen wieder heimzahlen !

Auf jeden falls Top-News hier, könnte die Redaktion kaum besser machen!


----------



## moe (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

super geschrieben, da könnte sich noch manch einer was abschneiden.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ich denke, "Epic Win" trifft es. Mein Applaus.


----------



## Parzival (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Krass! Internetanarchie vom feinsten. Mir macht es eher Sorgen das die machen können was die wollen!


----------



## eMMelol (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Jap, kann mich nur anschließen, wirklich super geschrieben die News. Die Aktion ist wirklich schonmal ein Grinsen wert, mal sehen wie es da noch weiter geht. Sorgen sollte das eigentlich keinem machen, es wird immer Fehler in Systemen geben und Leute die Diese finden und ausnutzen. 100%-Sicherheit wird es niemals geben, man kann immer nur sein Bestes geben..

mfg eMMe


----------



## Luap12 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



.Mac schrieb:


> Super geschrieben, mein Grinsen wurde von Zeile zu Zeile größer.



Meins auch!!!

Und da kann ich nur sagen: richtig so! Von mir aus können solche Firmen noch mehr auf die Fre**e bekommen, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen!


----------



## daDexter (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Epic win


----------



## Stitch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

find ich gut. die sicherheitsfirma sollte ma über einen personellen wechsel nachdenken. einfach nur peinlich.
schöne news.


----------



## .Mac (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die ersten Meme-Comics mit dem Rage Guy und der Story!


----------



## KaitoKid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ich kann es irgendwie kaum abwarten selbst bei sowas mitzumachen 
Anons vor!

Man, man, man, das ist schon eine krasse Welt, in der Hacker meine größten Vorbilder sind. Das check ich jetzt gerade erst richtig, die Machen Sachen an der Grenze zur Illegalität und ich muss das einfach cool finden.


----------



## Zockkind (8. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Super News. Danke
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nicht mal nen Pool hat der  und Hecken schneiden könnte er auch mal wieder



Nice News ! Hacker FTW ! 
Hast dich wohl schlau gemacht und bei Google Earth geguckt 

mfg


----------



## riotmilch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ob4ru|3r......sehr nais 

Anonymous......noch naiser ^^


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Nice News ! Hacker FTW !
> Hast dich wohl schlau gemacht und bei Google Earth geguckt
> 
> mfg


Ja klar was meinst du denn 

Wenn die schon 

*Zensiert*
posten, dann schau ich auch nach  Bin ja überhaupt kein Gaffer 

EDIT: ich post mal lieber nen link, bevor mir noch einer vorwirft, ich würde irgendwelche Daten veröffentlichen. Ein Link der frei verfügbar ist denk ich ist unproblematisch 

http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2011/02/Aaron-Barr-Twitter-Hack.jpg


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

PWNED! 

Solche Aktionen kann ich nur Unterstützen! ^.^


----------



## evosociety (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Parzival schrieb:


> Mir macht es eher Sorgen das die machen können was die wollen!



Warum auch nicht? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Internet keinem gehören, dem entsprechend, sollte das Internet auch seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen dürfen.


----------



## Progs-ID (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Das ist natürlich bitter.  

@ Ob4rul3r:
Schöne News. 

*Offtopic:*
Ich habe da noch etwas anderes interessantes gefunden:
*Klick mich.* Der Artikel handelt von dem Tool, was die Anons-Mitglieder des öfteren verwenden. Der Junge, der in Holland verhaftet wurde war wohl nicht gerade schlau mit seinem Nickname umgegangen.

Und heute morgen wurde wohl die Webseite der niederländischen Polizei angegriffen.
*Quelle

*EDIT*:
*Der Google-Webseitenübersetzer ist echt mal *toll. *Kann kein Holländisch ins Deutsche übersetzten. 
Der Text sollte trotzdem kein großes Problem darstellen.


----------



## nyso (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Viel mehr als 
kann man da nicht sagen

Nette Aktion, muss man denen lassen! Haben meine volle Sympathie die Jungs!

Die Sicherheitsfirma ist jetzt auf jeden Fall ruiniert, die wird keiner mehr anheuern


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



evosociety schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Internet keinem gehören, dem entsprechend, sollte das Internet auch seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen dürfen.


Achso siehst Du das, dann kann jeder mit Deinem eigenen Geld rumhantieren.
Wenn jeder machen kann was er will im I-Net,dann sollte man es lieber verbieten.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



> Achso siehst Du das, dann kann jeder mit Deinem eigenen Geld rumhantieren.



Was hat das mit dem Internet zu tun?



> Wenn jeder machen kann was er will im I-Net



Bisher hat das jedenfalls sehr gut funktioniert...


----------



## Aquinox (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

pwnzd!

Ein größerer Epic Win wäre nur noch das FBI-HQ zu kapern!

Sobald ich mehr proxies habe muss ich auch mal mitmachen 

Und die Firma ist am Ar***. Wer wird bittschön dämlich genug sein jmd mit Sicherheitsfragen zu beauftragen der sich so herrlich selbst abgeschossen hat, dazu noch nebenher per Social-Engineering!

Ansonsten:
"lulz" wurden erreicht! 5 min nach dem durchlesen und ich kann immernoch nicht aufhören.


----------



## butter_milch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



evosociety schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Internet keinem gehören, dem entsprechend, sollte das Internet auch seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen dürfen.



In diesem Fall billigst du Kinderpornographie und Identitätsdiebstahl. Gratz.

@Topic: Dass sie ihre Verfolger angreifen bzw. zum aufgeben zwingen ist eine Sache, aber die Firma und all ihre Mitarbeiter in den finanziellen Ruin zu treiben, kann auch keine Lösung sein.

Nunja. Früher oder später werden sie erwischt und in den USA landet man für soetwas ganz leicht mal für 20 Jahre im Knast. Verdient hätten sie es in meinen Augen.


----------



## nyso (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Oh, und was ist mit den Leuten die die Todesstrafe oder ein Mordkommando für Assange gefordert haben? Die lässt du unbehelligt oder wie?


----------



## butter_milch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



nyso schrieb:


> Oh, und was ist mit den Leuten die die Todesstrafe oder ein Mordkommando für Assange gefordert haben? Die lässt du unbehelligt oder wie?



Das sind ein Haufen Schwätzer, mehr nicht. Sie haben ihn ja nicht getötet. Hier allerdings wurde Menschen massiver Schaden zugefügt.


----------



## nyso (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Oha, da stellt sich also ein hochrangiger Politiker hin, z.B. Westerwelle und empfiehlt Merkel dich vom KSK töten zu lassen, und du meinst das hinterlässt bei dir nicht irgendwelchen Schaden?
Vermutlich ist solch ein Schaden mit Geld gar nicht aufzuwiegen!

Und ganz nebenbei, eine Sicherheitsfirma die sich knacken lässt ist doch wohl selber schuld und hat es nicht verdient, sich so zu nennen.


----------



## butter_milch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Nach der Logik wären alle Opfer selbst schuld, da sie sich nicht ausreichend verteidigen konnten.

Hier und da eine Website lahmzulegen würde ich als Schabernack bezeichnen. Aber dutzende Menschen um ihren Arbeitsplatz zu bringen (kannst du dir vorstellen wie sich das auf deren Familie auswirkt?), das ist eine ganz andere Liga.

Außerdem sehe ich nicht, wie der Hack mit Assange zusammenhängt. WL veröffentlicht Daten, die nicht geheim sein sollten. Anonymous verursacht absichtlich soviel Schaden wie möglich. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



evosociety schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Internet keinem gehören, dem entsprechend, sollte das Internet auch seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen dürfen.


Das Internet hat auch tatsächlich eigene Regeln (Nettiquetten etc.) - auch wenn das jetzt nicht grade die Regeln von Anonymous sind. ^^


Darüber hinaus gelten natürlich weiter die normalen Gesetze, auch im Netz. Was die da getan haben sind per se alles Straftaten, auch wenn man bei diesen Umständen natürlich mit ihnen sympathisiert.

Aber für jede solcher Aktionen wie rund um Wikipedia oder die Aktion gegen Scientology wird abertausendfach auch Unfug getrieben .. wie gesagt, die lachen wirklich über alles, und sei es aus Langeweile kleine Mädchen im Netz fertig zu machen ... wobei man da auch nicht von DEN Anons sprechen kann da das wie erwähnt keine Organisation im üblichen Sinne ist, Anonymous ist sowohl rechts wie links, kommt auf die einzelnen Mitglieder an. Wo sich "getroffen" wird im Netz wiederum, seien es Imageboards oder IRC, gibts eine Art Einheitscodex der von allen mehr oder minder eingehalten wird, und nach dem ist wie gesagt alles lustig, und sei es bitterböse Schadenfreude oder durch puren Hass erzeugtes ... mit die häufigten Pics auf "deren" Treff-Imageboards ist KiPo, welche zum Spass "gerated" und mit ätzenden Kommentaren versehen wird ... nur mal so am Rande.

Das Lustige ist nur immer das wirklich fast jeder langjährige Netzgänger diese Seiten kennt und schon mal dort war, dank Anonymität ist man dort ja vogelfrei an deren Gebaren und den Lulz teilzuhaben ...


----------



## Bierverkoster (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

@butter_milch

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne.

Wenigstens wehrt sich mal jemand gegen die Konzerne, auch wenn dies auf illegale Weise geschieht. Aber die Konzerne gehen mit Sicherheit auch nicht immer den gesetzestreuen Weg.


----------



## butter_milch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Und in einem bestimmten moralischen Rahmen finde ich das auch völlig in Ordnung. Nur geht Anonymous gerne und bekanntermaßen zu weit. Und das ist leider auch hier passiert.


----------



## Bierverkoster (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Du magst vllt. Recht haben, jedoch konnte ich beim Lesen des Artikels eine gewisse Genugtuung verspüren.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ich meinte die Sicherheitsfirma verhandle mittlerweile kleinlaut mit den Hackern. So stehts in der News, wenn die Email`s, so stehts auch in der News, so viel Wert sind (natürlich der Inhalt der Daten) + die Hacker mit der Sicherheitsfirma verhandeln - & Geld kassieren würden. Dann erinnert das an R. Hood. Im Zuge der Finanzeinfrierungen, würden Wikileaks & Co. noch immer Geld benötigen. J. Assange hat seine Memoiren nicht nur aus Angst vor einem Attentat angekündigt. Sie brauchen immer noch Geld. In wie fern noch an zukünftigen Projekten gearbeitet wird - ?

Die Anonymus werden doch gesucht. Kann mir also vorstellen, das mit allen Mitteln eingegriffen wird - nicht nur die erwähnte Sicherheitsfirma, an eben diese Anonymen heranzukommen.
So das sollte nun verständlicher sein.

Das ist das revolutionäre, das was man sich nicht zutraut oder nicht kann, welches man bei den Hackern stellenweise bewundert. Die Arroganz hingegen trübt das Bild. Einmischung in die Politik ist interessant, aber wer lässt sich das schon gerne bieten, der offensichtlich Unterlegene zu sein? Nicht mal hier im Forum! Die andere Seite fährt auch Ihre Geschütze auf, die Sicherheitsfirma könnte geziehlt als Köder fungiert haben. Oder wie News Ersteller schreibt Legendär verkekert.

Ergreift man mit zensierten oder unausgereiften Wissen Partei, kann das nicht gut sein. Alle sollten sich beruhigen. Politiker als auch Hacker. J. Assange darf nicht bedroht werden. Dieser sollte aber wiederum wissen wohin seine Enthüllungen führen. Zumindest jetzt. (VermutungSpäter geht er auch noch in die Politik, & muss Entscheidungen treffen, die er Heute mit seinen Handlungen kritisiert.
Hungrige Hacker gründen dann Sicherheitsfirmen. Butter_Milch`s Argumente stimmen auch.
Also wie ein Preis Leistungsverhältniss, sollte auch der Nutzen von Informations Verbreitung eher in mögliche feindseelige Auseinandersetzungen lenken (US-Aussenpolitik), sollte man stark abwägen.

Andere Länder haben auch Ihre Geheimnisse. & wiederum andere Zerfallen so wie im Arabischen Raum gerade. Das sind auch Dinge die dan in dem Gesamtkontext gesehen werden müssen. Sind die Unruhen etwa auf Informationen der Enthüllungen zurückzuführen? Alles sehr Zeitnah. Man sollte soviel "Mit offenen Karten" sehen wie möglich, wenn man an Politik interessiert ist. Dort wurde schon vor Jahren genannt, was man als Enthüllung verstehen könnte. Gute Arbeit, von ich nenne Sie mal Computer Kennern, wären Umgehungen - wie auch vermutlich geschehen - der Internetverbote, um die Menschen zu verbinden.
Also pure Angriffe um zu zeigen was geht, um davon abzukehren ist es nicht zu spät.
In diesem Sinne, bleiben wir alle im Frieden drinne.

Friede & Gruß


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



> In diesem Fall billigst du Kinderpornographie und Identitätsdiebstahl. Gratz.



Ja.

Die Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie oder sonst welchem illegalen Material hat wenig oder nichts mit deren Produktion zu tun

Und die Möglichkeit zur Verhinderung von Verbrechen darf meiner Meinung nach nie ein Grund für die Einschränkung der Freiheit des Einzelnen sein



> @Topic: Dass sie ihre Verfolger angreifen bzw. zum aufgeben zwingen ist eine Sache, aber die Firma und all ihre Mitarbeiter in den finanziellen Ruin zu treiben, kann auch keine Lösung sein.


Doch. Die Firma wollte sie immerhin genauso vernichten


----------



## butter_milch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Die Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie oder sonst welchem illegalen Material hat wenig oder nichts mit deren Produktion zu tun



Sie ist aber genauso illegal und sollte in solchen Extremfällen unterbunden werden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit zur Verhinderung von Verbrechen darf meiner Meinung nach nie ein Grund für die Einschränkung der Freiheit des Einzelnen sein



Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings kann man gegen diese Verbrecher vorgehen *ohne* die Freiheit Außenstehender zu gefährden (direkte, begründete, öffentliche Löschungen z.B.).



Superwip schrieb:


> Doch. Die Firma wollte sie immerhin genauso vernichten



Die Firma versucht nur auf die Spur von (in meinen Augen "echten") Straftätern zu kommen. "Vernichtet" werden sie von ganz anderen Menschen, nach aktuellem Recht.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



> Sie ist aber genauso illegal und sollte in solchen Extremfällen unterbunden werden.



Ja, aber durch Verfolgung der Urheber, nicht durch Zensurversuche



> Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings kann man gegen diese Verbrecher vorgehen ohne die Freiheit Außenstehender zu gefährden (direkte, begründete, öffentliche Löschungen z.B.).



Da hast du natürlich recht; das hat aber auch nichts mit der Sache zu tun



> Die Firma versucht nur auf die Spur von (in meinen Augen "echten") Straftätern zu kommen. "Vernichtet" werden sie von ganz anderen Menschen, nach aktuellem Recht.



Straftäter? Für mich sind es Freiheitskämpfer!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Bin zwar kein Fan von Illegalen Aktivitäten, aber manchmal sind kleine Nadelstiche von Zeit zu Zeit einfach notwendig und daher ist diese Organisation wenigstens begrenzt Akzeptabel.
Ich finde es dennoch falsch was sie tun weil sie es maßlos übertreiben !


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Fan von Illegalen Aktivitäten, aber manchmal sind kleine Nadelstiche von Zeit zu Zeit einfach notwendig und daher ist diese Organisation wenigstens begrenzt Akzeptabel.
> Ich finde es dennoch falsch was sie tun weil sie es maßlos übertreiben !



was haben die übertrieben? noch ist nichts von Daten zu sehen nur das die Adresse un d die Sozialversicherungsnummer veröfentlicht wude, mehr nicht. allso nur der Schaden dadurch das die es geschaft haben.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Und in einem bestimmten moralischen Rahmen finde ich das auch völlig in Ordnung. Nur geht Anonymous gerne und bekanntermaßen zu weit. Und das ist leider auch hier passiert.



Richtig. Gerade das man die Emails öffentlich macht halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Klar will man der Firma eins auswischen, aber die Existenz der Firma und damit der Arbeitsplätze, für mich sinnlos, zu gefährden halte ich für sehr übertrieben.

Im übrigen grenzt das mehr an Erpressung als an Robin Hood dafür Geld zu verlangen die Emails wieder aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen, was anhand der zu erwartenden raschen Verbreitung über Torrent sich als schwierig herausstellen würde. 

Ich möchte von allen die hier Toll, haut dem Laden eins auf den Sack und macht ihn Platt jubeln, das Gesicht sehen wenn Papa / Mama heim kommt, vielleicht noch der Alleinverdiener ist, und mitteilen muss das der Job weg ist weil ein paar Leute Robin Hood spielen wollten oder der Chef allen Mitarbeitern sagen muss das er den Laden schließen muss und ihr heute auf morgen auf der Straße steht. Irgendwo ist die Grenze überschritten und das ist hier der Fall.

Denk mal da drüber nach.


----------



## bail (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Super News Danke!!
SInd Anonymous nicht auch die die gegen Scientology in Berlin ne Demo hatten??

urück zum Thema für mich ist Wikileaks bzw. solche Gruppen wie Anonymous eine wichtigsten Sachen der vergangenen 10 Jahre


----------



## geo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*


Eine Firma die im Netz auf die Jagd geht, sollte gegen Angriffe von außen überdurchschnittlich gut gerüstet sein!
Diese Firma ist doch garnicht in der Lage echte Verbrecher zu jagen, sonst wäre das wohl nicht passiert 

Kleine Leuchten der Gruppe werden immer wieder mal erwischt, aber auch diese Gruppe hat eine Elite und diese kann man nicht greifen  schon garnicht mit solchen möchtegern Internet Cops wie den oben genannten Pfeifen!

Über Sinn und Zweck solcher Aktionen lässt sich sicher streiten.

Zu dieser Aktion


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Obwohl dies alles sehr real ist, regt mich z.B. mehr auf wenn die Unterhaltungen beschnitten werden.
Oder wenn Hersteller uns für beknackt halten. Dieses ist ein Teil meiner Menschlichkeit.
Ok das Robin Hood Beispiel war nicht für jeden in Ordnung.
(Sollte ursprünglich einen Gedankengang schnell representieren).
Man versucht das schon so neutral wie möglich zu schreiben, wenn man nicht Partei ergreiffen will.

Vielleicht sollte man das so deklarieren. Letzten Endes glaube ich zwar nicht das Anonymous
sich auf Geld Verhandlungen einlässt, es scheint als ginge es vielmehr um die Sache an sich.
Da einiges bereits Veröffentlicht wurde. Auf die harte Tour wurde so vermittelt Ihr habt selbst
eure Geheimnisse. Aber sollten sie es tun, dann weil der Geldhan zugedreht wurde, & Ihre
Aktion(en) vielmehr die Reaktion auf etwas war. Sie kamen aus dem nichts, & eine Elite Einheit
zum Schutz Herrn Assanges werden sie wohl nicht abstellen. Also man möge sich vorstellen man
sei Journalist & eines Tages stirbt man, da die eigene Art der Auffassung, der Pflege der Demokratie
nicht mit allen kongruent ist. (Hoffen wir nicht das es zu solch einer Tragödie kommt. Dies war
aber mein erster Gedanke als es überhaupt mit den Informationen losging. Schlechte Welt? Wir sind ein Teil dessen)!

Die Sicherheitsfirma kann es Überleben. Für Herrn Assange sieht es meiner Meinung nicht so gut aus.
Wünsche ich jemandem Tot & Teufel, nein! Sollten alle aus den Ereignissen lernen, ja!

Habe ich schon erwähnt das die Sicherheitsfirma ein echtes Trojanisches Pferd sein könnte?!
Wir sollten also vielleicht noch auf mehr unspektakulären Input warten, bevor ein vorschnelles Urteil gefällt wird.
Wobei das wie immer jedem selbst überlassen ist. Auch wenn die "Diskussionen" Aktionen & Verhandlungen der
Hauptverantwortlichen nun schon länger vorhanden sind. Haben wir oder werden wir nie den vollen Durchblick
bekommen. Es sei denn wir leben in einer Welt wo auch Platz für Assanges ist. Also sage ich mal nicht mehr R. Hood.
Aber es mutet schon Jedi & Sith getue an. Jeder mit seinen Ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mächten, versucht die
Oberhand zu Gewinnen. Im echten Leben ist nur nicht immer klar wer gut ist & wer böse. Beide haben gute Argumente.
Es ist gut das wir auf dem laufenden gehalten werden, aber die Informationen die wir erlangen sind nicht
für jeden geeignet. Brauchen Nachrichten ein Mindestalter?!


----------



## Parzival (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ich versteh garnicht wieso es hier auf einmal um Wikileaks und Julian Assange geht?! 
Die Sicherheitsfirma hat versucht Straftäter zu erwischen. Die haben darauf hin zurückgeschlagen. Und das wird hier auch noch groß bejubelt??? 
Dieser Logik folgend, würdet ihr auch jubeln wenn ein Straftäter den Staatsanwalt der gegen ihn ermittelt erpresst. Ich versteh es nicht?! Ist Verbrechen kein Verbrechen mehr, weil es im Internet von einer selbstgerechten und Selbstjustiz betreibenden Gruppe durchgeführt wird? Bejubelt ihr etwa auch die HellsAngels etc?


----------



## Bierverkoster (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Parzival schrieb:


> Bejubelt ihr etwa auch die HellsAngels etc?



Jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Anonymouse tut niemanden körperliche Gewalt an oder handelt mit Drogen. Eigentlich müsste auch jedem bewusst sein, dass Anonymouse für jeden von uns um die Freiheit und anonymität im Internet kämpft. Man sägt nicht an dem Ast auf welchem man sitzt.

Also meine Sympahtie hab die Jungs.....weiter machen.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Meine Sympathie hamm die Jungs (und Mädchen) auf jeden Fall. Weiter so Anonymous. Geile aktion kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

@ Parzival - Du bist doch sonst immer so besonnen?! Bislang habe ich dazu auch nix geschrieben. (Heute nur zur Klärung von gestrigem & Deinem Einwand). Anonymous ist nicht Grundlos da aktiv geworden. Konsequenzlos bleibt so etwas nicht. Schon klar. Das alles nicht in einem neuen kalten Krieg, oder heißen Cyberwar verläuft. Nach einem Schlagabtausch wie hier in der Nachricht beschrieben, kann sich auch mal etwas zum guten bewenden. So die Hoffnung.

Rein Hypothetisch: Stell Dir vor man hätte es dabei belassen. Hätte Ihnen nicht die Aufmerksamkeit gegeben. Es Ihnen gütigst, verziehen oder nenne man es wie man wolle. Ergo wäre die Sicherheitsfirma auch nicht in die schwierige Lage gekommen. David gegen Goliath. & der Kampf kann anders ausgehen.
Es ist aufreibend wie in Verblendung, Verdammnis, Vergebung zugleich (Anderer Hintergrund). Hinter der Sicherheitsfirma muss enorme Power stecken.
Was nun krimineller ist, ist wohl die Frage, die Welt bewegend ist, in diesem Thema.
Wer ist Staatsanwalt & wer Straftäter, oder niemand irgendetwas davon. Wir werden es erfahren.

Das die Hacker mal merkwürdiges vollbringen, kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber sie versuchen sich hier nun zu schützen, nachdem sie sagen wollten bleibt Fair. So habe ich die Aktionen interpretiert. Noch vorher eine Umfrage können die nicht machen. Darüber lässt sich endlos streiten. Gut ist wenn jemand, jemandem unterlegenem hilft. Aber wie sie es machen das ist nicht gerne gesehen.

Wiki - wurde anscheinend gelöscht Beitrag zu Anonymous:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_(Netzkultur)
Eine etwas ältere News:
Strategiewechsel: Assange-Unterstützer starten "Operation leakspin" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
& nicht so alt:
Hacker-Attacken: FBI geht gegen WikiLeaks-Unterstützer vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
& hier den, für den Sie sich letzten Endes einsetzten, von gestern & Heute.
Julian Assange - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
*http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/6877uww-assange-dreht-den-spiess-um

Aber da gibt es Tatsache noch mehr Krimis / Verschwörungen an beinahe jeder Ecke Deines Lebens, kannst Du etwas entdecken. Um mal kurz abzulenken, gestern die Intel News, die liefern aus. Kann man verschiedene Standpunkte vertreten. & die Usernews von GXGamer. Dazu noch viel Privates von ein jeder Mann / Frau. Besser man sieht es wie Osi_Lars!! Hier:
Openleaks gegen Wikileaks - Schlammschlacht im Whistleblower-Sandkasten - wikileaks
& ich begebe mich nun wieder aus dem Zirkus hinaus. Danke nochmals an News Menschen. Gruß


----------



## danthe (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

@kleinerSchuh:
Redest du immer so? Du stellst die Sache allzu theatralisch dar.
Anyway,
Die Anonymous-Seite ist bei wikipedia deswegen gelöscht worden, weil es sie schon gibt: Anonymous (Kollektiv) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Léinarion (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Parzival schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir macht es eher Sorgen das die machen können was die wollen!



Wenigstens einer hats begriffen...
Ich fands ja auch amüsant beim durchlesen, ist es aber eigentlich gar nicht.
"Bei dir zu Hause wurde eingebrochen und all deine Wertsachen gestohlen? Selber schuld, wenn du deine Fenster nicht vergitterst, keine Alarmanlage und Hunde hast."

Wenigstens eine halbe Sorgenfalte für 10 Sekunden dürfte das doch verursachen.

Ach ja, natürlich gefällt mir sowohl das eine wie auch das andere nicht: Anonymous, die grossen Anarchisten, wie auch diese Sicherheitsfirma als Polizisten mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen...

Aber es läuft wohl bei jeder News zu dem Thema aufs selbe hinaus, deshalb verzichte ich auf weitere Kommentare meinerseits.


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Léinarion schrieb:


> "Bei dir zu Hause wurde eingebrochen und all deine Wertsachen gestohlen? Selber schuld, wenn du deine Fenster nicht vergitterst, keine Alarmanlage und Hunde hast."


Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun? Unvergleichbares sollte man nicht vergleichen!



> Ach ja, natürlich gefällt mir sowohl das eine wie auch das andere nicht: Anonymous, die grossen Anarchisten, wie auch diese Sicherheitsfirma als Polizisten mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen...


Also hast du's doch verstanden. Warum dann so ein blödes Beispiel oben?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Léinarion schrieb:


> Ach ja, natürlich gefällt mir sowohl das eine wie auch das andere nicht: Anonymous, die grossen Anarchisten, wie auch diese Sicherheitsfirma als Polizisten mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen...


So einfach ists dann doch nicht. Ermittlungen gegen Beteiligungen an DDoS-Attacken führen der Staatsanwalt und die richtige Polizei. Hier wollte sich eine private Sicherheitsfirma einen Namen gegen die "pösen Ultrahacker vom Wikileaks-Gegenschlag OPERATION PAYPACK" machen, und das ging ganz einfach und gründlich schief. Wenn Anonymous ETWAS NICHT MAG dann sind das Leute die versuchen noch grössere "attention whores" zu sein als sie selber, und das schon mal gar nicht auf deren Kosten!  Schon Pech dass dieser Firma nicht klar war dass das hier der berühmte Stich ins Wespennest war .... jetzt wurden 'se halt ziemlich fies von denen attackiert. ^^


----------



## Zockkind (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Weiß man den welcher Nationalität die Hacker angehören ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Nationalität: Internet.




Gelangweilte Personen gibts überall auf der Welt, nichts anderes sind die Anons. = )


----------



## Bierverkoster (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nationalität: Internet.



... das find ich ja mal cool


----------



## danthe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Finde Leínarions Vergleich mit der Handtasche eigentlich ganz gut.
Gut, man muss sagen, dass die Sicherheitsfirma sich mit den falschen angelegt hat, aber das ist echt nicht in Ordnung wie zurückgeschlagen wird, das zerstört Arbeitsplätze. Freiheit im Internet und das Kämpfen gegen Zensur ist erstrebenswert, aber wie Anonymous agiert ist meiner Meinung nach, um es so auszudrücken, "waaay too radical". Wenn die machen, was die wollen, kann das echt gefährlich werden.

P.S.: Da heute im Englischkurs nicht viel zu tun war, durften wir kurz irgendein beliebiges Thema vorbereiten und vorstellen. Hab meinen eher weniger internetbewandten Mitschülern mal erzählt, was so manchmal abgeht im Netz und meine Meinung kundgetan.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Generell ne super Idee, die "Generation Facebook" hat von den "eigentlichen (Un-)Tiefen des Netzes" für gewöhnlich keinerlei Ahnung, etwas mehr Aufklärung tut da Not. ^^


----------



## -Philipp- (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

"Sie haben sich nicht irgendeine Firma herausgesucht - wir versuchen, die US-Regierung vor Hackern zu schützen. Sie hätten sich kein schlechteres Unternehmen heraussuchen können." (Greg Hoglund). 
Ja, ein Schlechteres hätte die US-Regierung nicht aussuchen können


----------



## zony (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

War auch gegen paypal und MasterCard dabei... We are Anonymous, we are Legion, we do not forget, we do not forgive.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Du hast "Expect us" vergessen. = )


----------



## zony (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Das passiert automatisch daran muss man nicht erinnern...


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

hacken ist ja gemein ... dazu fällt mir grade ein diese Burning Boards  Foren   Fehler SQL Error in Zeile 115    wie einfach es doch ist da rein zu kommen ohne das man einen Acound hat *g*


----------



## winpoet88 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Ja, die Jungs habens drauf......nicht schlecht !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Vom Zirkus ins Theater
Von danthe:
"@kleinerSchuh:
Redest du immer so? Du stellst die Sache allzu theatralisch dar.
Anyway,
Die Anonymous-Seite ist bei wikipedia deswegen gelöscht worden, weil es sie schon gibt:..."

-Danke für den Link, ich dorthin noch nicht ging. (Also nicht mit füssen).
Denn ich schrieb. Ob ich immer so rede? Muss ich mal meine Frau fragen!
"Frau. Walle! walle manche strecke, das zum zwecke Schwarztee fließe!" Ok ich rede auch so!
[Aus der Küche]: "Ach, Du merkst es! Wehe! wehe!
Hast Du doch das Wort vergessen"!
Viele Worte in der Ballade verlocken mich zu enormen schwachsinn den ich hier nicht auslebe
Der Zauberlehrling
I did it my way.
Wieso allzu theatralisch? Momentan wird dies doch nur von Agypten & den ersten Wörtern meiner Kinder überboten. Aber wie ich schon schrieb, es gibt vieles welches Aufmerksamkeit erfordert.

@ Zockkind - Die richtige Typ, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort - wie viele hier, aber hier gabs noch die richtige Frage
Unser Steuermann der Nachricht: "Nationalität: Internet".
Bierverkoster & 8. Wonderland - Film, Kino, DVD

Nochmal danthe:
"P.S.: Da heute im Englischkurs nicht viel zu tun war, durften wir kurz irgendein beliebiges Thema vorbereiten und vorstellen. Hab meinen eher weniger internetbewandten Mitschülern mal erzählt, was so manchmal abgeht im Netz und meine Meinung kundgetan".
- So wie ich das sehe ist Deine Meinung gut, kann aber noch diskutiert werden. Zu den Anonymous. Ich glaube sie sind stellenweise arrogant. Die geißel des Könnens vermutlich. Aber ich bezweifele sehr stark, das sie die Menscheit bedrohen.
& Parzival ist cool, gerade PM von der Person gelesen. Zurück schreiben ich muss. Thats it for now.


----------



## Hackman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wo sich "getroffen" wird im Netz wiederum, seien es Imageboards oder IRC, gibts eine Art Einheitscodex der von allen mehr oder minder eingehalten wird, und nach dem ist wie gesagt alles lustig, und sei es bitterböse Schadenfreude oder durch puren Hass erzeugtes ... mit die häufigten Pics auf "deren" Treff-Imageboards ist KiPo, welche zum Spass "gerated" und mit ätzenden Kommentaren versehen wird ... nur mal so am Rande.


Ob4ru|3r, das ist wirklich mal eine äußerst gut geschriebene News, von PCGH bekommt das in der Qualität und Ausführlichkeit niemand hin. Bewirb dich mal!
Zum Zitat: Ich weiß nicht was es alles für Imgboards gibt(?), auf 4Chan hab ich aber bei sporadischen Besuchen noch nix dergleichen gesehn, bin auch froh drüber. Obwohl ich von manch anderem schon von solcherlei "Funden" gehört habe, scheint dann wohl eher selten zu sein. Sicher fühlen würd ich mich dort aber dennoch nicht, es gibt immer wieder Gerüchte, dass längst das FBI vor der Haustür stand, und nun mitliest. Das ist durchaus glaubhaft, wenn man sich mal anschaut wie andere zwielichtige Seiten Reih um Reih dichtgemacht werden.

Zum Thema: Die ganze DDos-Geschichte halte ich für Schabernack, natürlich entsteht ein gewisser Schaden, aber nix dramatisches. Schlimmer ist es doch, ein paar Teenies einzusperren, die sich den Streichen aus naivem Leichtsinn angeschlossen haben. Deren (berufliche) Zukunft halte ich mehr für gefährdet, als einer angeberischen Sicherheitsfirma, die sich nichtmal anständig schützen kann und Jagd auf Skript-Kiddies mit vorgefertigten Hacker-Tools macht, die nur dem Treiben gefolgt sind um den Großen mal eine Lektion zu erteilen. Außerdem geht es hier ja auch um größere Dinge, wie der Informationsfreiheit im Internet, und ja, wenn eine Robin-Hood-Bewegeung (meinetwegen) dafür kämpft, mit Cyber-Waffen, dann kann ich eine gewisse Sympathie nicht abstreiten.

Und ich möchte mal an alle hier im Thread appelieren, die immer so konsequent die Freiheit im Internet proklamieren, und bei allen Gelegenheiten Zensur(!) schreien. Ihr solltet Euch mal n bissl offline ins Stübchen setzten, und Euch mal wieder bewusst werden, dass Freiheit und Anarchie zwei ganz unterschiedliche Dinge sind, die man nicht durcheinanderwürfeln sollte. Und deswegen kann auch keiner fordern, dass im Netz eben alles erlaubt sei, ich kann mir nur an den Kopf fassen wenn ich sowas lese, von wegen KiPo nicht weglöschen. Klar die Urheber bestrafen, aber so ne ******* sollte auch keiner zu sehen bekommen um sich noch dran zu erfreuen. Und genauso gibt es noch andere (kriminelle) Dinge, die nicht für jedermann zur Verfügung stehen sollten.


> Wenn jeder machen kann was er will im I-Net                          Bisher hat das jedenfalls sehr gut funktioniert...


Ja, SuperWip, du scheinst ja ein ganz Aufgeklärter zu sein. Und dann möchte ich mal sehn, das nächste mal, wenn du CoD oder Bc2 spielst, wirst du über Cheater schimpfen, und das man sie bestrafen sollte (die haben ihre Aimbts und Hacks von lustigen Seiten im Internet, die keiner zensiert). Und über Abzock-Seiten im Internet wirst du fluchen wie jeder andere, über Abofallen und Leute, die deine Kreditkartendaten klauen oder Datensätze von dir an Spammailversender weitergeben. Oder über Leute, die im Internet boshafte Unwahrheiten über dich verbreiten. Aufrufe zum Mord an irgendwelchen Leuten. [Das waren alles nur ein paar banale an den Haaren herbeigezogene Beispiele] Also überleg Dir mal zukünftig was Du so von dir gibst.


----------



## Imhotep (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich auch über die News gelacht und mir gedacht "Wer Wind sät..." aber als ich mir so meine Gedanken gemacht hab ... Naja, ich frag mich, ob es nicht gereicht hätte einfach das Bild auf der Seite zu plazieren und der Firma dadurch einfach zu sagen "Hey, lass uns in Ruhe, ist besser für euch". Gut, die Firma hätte auch davon finanziellen Schaden erlitten, aber der wär wahrscheinlich noch schwindend gering im Vergleich zur jetzigen Stituation. Für mich hätte das durchaus gereicht und wär auch moralisch um einiges vertretbarer, aber nun gut...

Was das Internet generell angeht: Wenn sich das Internet selbst regulieren würde, wärs ja alles schön und gut, aber das tut es eben nicht. Im Internet, sowie auch im echten Leben (das ist das mit der geilen Grafik ) gibts einfach nicht gerade nette Menschen und ich wüsste nicht, mit welcher logischen und einleuchtenden Begründung diese nicht auch bestraft werden sollten. Dies durch Zensur (Fall Kinderpornographie) zu erreichen ist mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Weg, aber (und das ist meine persönliche Meinung speziell in diesem Fall): Wenn dadurch auch nur einer nicht an die Sachen drankommt: Das nehm ich dafür gerne in Kauf. Wie gesagt, im Bezug auf Kinderpornographie, nicht für jeden anderen Mist (k, rechtsradikale Sachen müssen auch nicht wirklich sein, zugegeben...).

Ich weiß, viel zu viel Text, aber so bin ich halt 

Ach ja, noch was: Die News ist sehr gut geschrieben in meinen Augen


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



> Ja, SuperWip, du scheinst ja ein ganz Aufgeklärter zu sein. Und dann möchte ich mal sehn, das nächste mal, wenn du CoD oder Bc2 spielst, wirst du über Cheater schimpfen, und das man sie bestrafen sollte (die haben ihre Aimbts und Hacks von lustigen Seiten im Internet, die keiner zensiert). Und über Abzock-Seiten im Internet wirst du fluchen wie jeder andere, über Abofallen und Leute, die deine Kreditkartendaten klauen oder Datensätze von dir an Spammailversender weitergeben. Oder über Leute, die im Internet boshafte Unwahrheiten über dich verbreiten. Aufrufe zum Mord an irgendwelchen Leuten. [Das waren alles nur ein paar banale an den Haaren herbeigezogene Beispiele] Also überleg Dir mal zukünftig was Du so von dir gibst.



-Ich bin definitiv gegen eine Zensur von Hacker/Cheaterseiten
-Hacker/Cheater von einzelnen Servern zu bannen ist Sache des Serverbesitzers aber nicht Sache des Staates; Gamingserver sind ja auch nicht wirklich ein öffentlicher Teil des I-Nets
-echte Straftaten im I-Net sollten sicherlich strafrechtlich verfolgt werden aber auch hier lehne ich Zensur und Überwachung klar ab


----------



## Namaker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Hackman schrieb:


> Zum Zitat: Ich weiß nicht was es alles für Imgboards gibt(?), auf 4Chan hab ich aber bei sporadischen Besuchen noch nix dergleichen gesehn, bin auch froh drüber.


Das liegt daran, dass dort sehr viele Mods gleichzeitig on sind und diese auch noch sehr schnell.


----------



## Hackman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Superwip schrieb:


> -Ich bin definitiv gegen eine Zensur von Hacker/Cheaterseiten
> -Hacker/Cheater von einzelnen Servern zu bannen ist Sache des Serverbesitzers aber nicht Sache des Staates; Gamingserver sind ja auch nicht wirklich ein öffentlicher Teil des I-Nets
> -echte Straftaten im I-Net sollten sicherlich strafrechtlich verfolgt werden aber auch hier lehne ich Zensur und Überwachung klar ab


Die Beispiele hab ich nur genannt, um deine sinngemäße Aussage, im Internet solle jeder machen was er will, und dass dies gut funktionieren würde, zu widerlegen. Es gibt die "harmlosen" Verbrecher (Cheats/hacks) und es gibt schwere Verbrechen. Und da reguliert sich nix von selbst, manches sollte eben besser gelöscht und verfolgt werden. Was die strafrechtliche Verfolgung angeht, sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*



Hackman schrieb:


> Ob4ru|3r, das ist wirklich mal eine äußerst gut geschriebene News, von PCGH bekommt das in der Qualität und Ausführlichkeit niemand hin. Bewirb dich mal!


Och nö, lass mal, ich bin schon voll ausgelastet mit meinem Steam-(Propaganda-)Werbethread, da reichts dann ab und zu mal nur zu ner User-News wie dieser hier, wenn mich das Thema an sich nicht groß interessieren würde hätte dann würde ich auch gar nicht so ausführlich drüber schreiben. ^^

Und die Reds machen das so schon ziemlich gut, sind nun mal Spiele/Hardwarenews die für gewöhnlich aus kurzen Presseerklärungen der Firmen heraus entstehen, da kann man dann auch nicht allzu viel rausziehen als Meldung. Dass das auch anders geht sieht man ja wenn neue Grafikkarten/Prozessorgenerationen rauskommen, an deren Mega-Tests der neuen Hardware sieht man dann deren Können. *schleim* 


Das Einzige was mich manchmal aufregt sind Rechtschreibfehler ... passiert natürlich jedem mal, ich hab in meiner Meldung hier auch schon klammheimlich einige entfernt, aber ich erwarte von Leuten die damit ihr täglich Brot verdienen zumindest mal die Rechtschreibprüfung kurz drüberrattern zu lassen.


----------



## das_wesen (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Anonymous schlägt zurück*

Wer Freiheit für Sicherheit aufgibt - Verdient keines von beiden.

Der Sachverhalt dessen worum es bei Anonymous, Wikileaks etc. geht, 
ist eigentlich viel zu komplex um das hier in den Kasten zu Stopfen. 
Auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin kommt mir an 9/11 vieles spanisch vor.

Im Grundprinzip geht es bei den ganzen Verheimlichungs- und Enthüllungssachen darum das ein "demokratischer" Staat keine Geheimnisse vor denen haben sollte, die ihn Finanzieren, Wählen und Stützen -> sprich dem Volke.

Die tatsache das die Republikaner und teilweise auch Demokraten in den U.S.A. so viel Schiss vor Wikileaks haben zeigt deutlich das sie Dreck am Stecken haben. 
Und so ist es Legitim das man dass aufdeckt und den Menschen zeigt was um sie herum geschieht.

Es ist mein Recht und ich will auch wissen was Merkel und Co. Auskaspern damit ich morgen noch Tanken fahren kann. 

Und deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen wie man gegen Organisationen wie Anonymous sein kann und mit deren korrupten Gegnern sympathisieren kann.


----------

